# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  كشف خطة المنتخب الايطالي أمام هولندا

## The Gentle Man

يواجه السيد دونادوني انتقادات حادة جدا بسبب قلة المباريات التجريبية والتي ربما سوف تؤثر على انسجام اللاعبين في مباريات اليورو ، ومن خلا التدريب الأخير تبينت النية لدى المدرب دونادوني في مواجهة هولندا او بالأصح الخطة التي سينتهجها دونادوني ، فالطريقة المقترحة هي 4-1-4-1 وهي تكشف شيء وحيد تكثيف الدفاع والوسط واللعب بمهاجم وحيد يقوم بضرب دفاع هولندا من خلال المرتدات ، ويبدو أن المباراة بين الفريقين سوف تكون في وسط الملعب ، ايطاليا كشفت عن نواياها وهو التأمين الدفاعي من خلال وضع لاعب المحور دي روسي أمام الدفاع وان لا تكون تحركاته على الأمام بل لتقوية قلبي الدفاع من خلال الاتجاه العرضي ومساندة المرتدات إلى وسط الملعب .

----------


## غسان

كنت بتمنى يلعب بمهاجمين .. توني ودي نتالي ويدخل ديل بيرو بالشوط الثاني .. ولكن اذد لعب بمهاجم واحد اكيد رح يكون لوكا توني واحتمال ديل بيرو ما يلعب .... بس بجوز تكون الخطة الافضل لمواجهة الهجوم الهولندي ..... ان شاء الله المبارة زرقاء :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

مشكور على الموضوع الحلو

----------


## العالي عالي

دل بيرو سيكون لاعب الشوط الثاني وسوف يكون له الدور الاكبر

----------


## The Gentle Man

> كنت بتمنى يلعب بمهاجمين .. توني ودي نتالي ويدخل ديل بيرو بالشوط الثاني .. ولكن اذد لعب بمهاجم واحد اكيد رح يكون لوكا توني واحتمال ديل بيرو ما يلعب .... بس بجوز تكون الخطة الافضل لمواجهة الهجوم الهولندي ..... ان شاء الله المبارة زرقاء





على ما اعتقد اخ غسان انو ديل بيرو راح يلعب من اول المباراة 
لانه المدرب يريد حسم اللقاء من اوله لكي يلعب بهدوء اعصاب ويضمن النقاط الثلاث

----------

